# Brown on tissue after wee? - UPDATED :0( its over



## whyme

Hi Ladies, 
I am 41,pregnant - will be 6 weeks this thursday, after mmc feb 2010, also have 4 yr old ds.

I am trying to stay calm, but since monday, when i wipe after a wee, there is some watery brown on the TP. It hasn't reached my undies, was slighly more red on just one occasion on Monday, now brown again. GP has signed me off work to rest and the hosp will not scan me until Friday, at 6+1. 

Seemed to almost stop yest, but again today after first morning wee? It hasn't increased though

I have read this is common, but in view of my previous mmc (and my age!), i am naturally worried. Last preg, i spotted for couple days, rested up and it stopped, but then few weeks later, woke up to quite a lot of bright red blood and no pain - emergency scan, showed no HB.

The other worry, is that my boobs were v sore last week, but this seems to have stopped - again, symptoms disappeared last time

Anyone experinced this? Thanks in advance


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

i know for a fact that brown (brown blood) is old blood so it could possible be just spotting when you AF was normally due...but theres probably nothing you can do but sit and wait till your able to go for your scan..like you said with your other MC you spotted before then stopped then bleed..with my MC's my 5week one i just started bleeding like a normal AF my MMC at 11weeks i was spotting (red/pink) from about week 9 thinking nothing of it then had bright red blood in week 11 then started bleeding real bad and had a scan proving that i lost it at 8weeks..

if its brown i wouldnt/try not to worry to much if it goes bright red or red id be a bit concered try get an early scan they should scan you ASAP if youve been spotting.

hope everythings ok !!


----------



## LucyJ

Whyme I'm sorry you are going through this I know how scary it can be. In this pregnancy I had 3 days of bleeding with horrendous cramps I was convinced AF was on its way but as it was so different to my normal periods (they've always followed a certain pattern) I tested expecting it to be negative so a bit of a shock to see a positive test the dr's really didnt think this pregnancy would last and were pretty sure I would suffer another mc. I had bloods done every 48 hrs and I have to say we were all a little shocked when my numbers were more than doubling. I started spotting brown blood at 6 weeks and was convinced I was going to loss the baby but a scan revealed good news then every scan after that (I had them every 2 weeks due to my 3 previous losses) I'm now 31 weeks. I guess what I'm trying to say is don't give up hope spotting isn't always a pointer of bad news. I spotting from 6 weeks till about 11 weeks they could never give me a reason for why.

:hugs: try not to worry, I know thats easier said than done. Here if you need anything :hugs:


----------



## whyme

Thanks Lucy - i just dont know what to think! One minute i am calm and the next rushing to the loo to check lol.

Sorry if this is gross, but i showed my mum earlier, the tissue paper and she said "oh is that all it is" not in unsympathetic way, just that she thought i meant bright red. It is defo watery brown and not there all the time. With mum's reassurance and having read the posts on here, feel bit better. The only thing that is making me doubt is that BBs have stopped being sore, but then again, i do feel slight nausea now - who knows!!!


----------



## whyme

After a bright red bleed last night i was convinced that was it - but scan this morning proved otherwise - bubba is still there, right size and HEART BEATING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woop woop. Long way to go, another scan in two weeks but what RELIEF (for now anyways!) Thanks for your support :hugs:


----------



## LucyJ

Whyme sorry about the scare but woo hoo to a successful scan :happydance: sounds like you've got a little fighter there. I had scan's every 2 weeks which is reassuring but still scary I hope your next scan goes well as I'm sure it will.

:hugs: :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## whyme

Sadly, shortlived happiness - miscarried yesterday (4th july) good luck all - am going for a while x


----------



## MickyG

Bless you... Thoughts with you 

Been through it- (as a husband) and know what it's like. 

No words can help - gutted for you


----------



## honey08

so sorry xx


----------



## LucyJ

:hugs:


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

awww im so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## gingercat

So sorry xxxxx Lots of hugs xxxxx


----------



## waitandsee

sorry :( hugs!


----------

